# Azureus not breeding



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok. It seems like everybody is always bursting with azureus offspring. I got these guys as my first pair cause I thought there were super easy to breed.
What am I doing wrong?
My pair is over 18 months of age.
I have tried everything I can think of. Changed up humidity, temps, vivs, hiding spots, playing calls, food frequency, rotation of different supplments, advice from breeders.
They have always seemed kind of skittish and hide alot for tincs.
The male called a lot about 5-6 months back and then nothing. The female has never really showed much interest.

I don't know if this matters but....
The only factors I can think of are that they don't have their own light and get partial light from another viv & they don't have a lot of food variety regularly. (although I tried bean beetles, phoenix worms, & termites and that didn't seem to spark anything either)

Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

How often do you feed them?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Almost everyday. I tried going days and then flooding them with food also.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

If you have the time, feed and mist twice a day. I try to do it everyday when I want to get my fogs breeding and it has always worked. Once they start they don't want to stop. If all else fails, try swapping one for the same sex with a local.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Haven't tried misting twice in one day but I have fed twice a day for awhile.
For awhile I was unsure if I actually had a sexed pair but a breeder (not the person I purchased the pair from) said it looked like a pair.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

How about patience?

I know azureus pairs where it took up to 3 years until they started laying eggs like champions


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I have heard from others that azureus and other tincs taking awhile but I feel its more something I'm not doing right.
So I guess I will work on that patience as well.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

it is usually a combination of different factors so figuring out the mistake is not very easy most of the time.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Try to get a couple good close up pics to include toe pads on here for us to look at.....


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Goth, if you're sure you have a pair maybe you should try swapping for a different male or female. It is possible that you have an incompatable pair. I have the same thing going on with a pair of New River Tincs. Good luck and let us know the outcome.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

How many laying sites are in the tank. . .? 
I think that misting heavily helps alot as well, 2 -4 times a day to get them going. . . Sounds like you're feeding enough so IMO more misting and at least 2 laying sites should get them going.

That is if you infact do have a pair


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Goth, I think you have an incompatable pair.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The daily misting helps a lot.

Also (for some reason), separating the male and female for a month, then re-introducing them can cause mating almost immediately. If a male is always around, the females sometimes lose interest.

I would try this before swapping frogs. And, yes, post some photos of toepads so we can verify that you have a "pair" (not just "two").

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies everybody.

Troy....they have three laying sites.
Richard....the male does tend to be round most of the time. They are 18 months old and haven't been apart since I think about 6 months of age.

Here are some pics....
#1 & 2 are male & female and #3 is the female.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks the body shape and toe pads are too similar to be certain?...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yumpster said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the body shape and toe pads are too similar to be certain?...


Quick glance looks like 2 females .....


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

The fine spotted is a male for sure. (calling)


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

id say 2 males then,


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

So I've heard a pair, 2 males, and 2 females. 
Makes me kind of think I don't have a pair.
The person who breed them sold them to the seller as a pair and they both agreed on them being a pair when I questioned it several months back.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Probable pair - anywhere from 50% - 80% 

Proven pair - eggs. Fertile eggs.

Sometimes recently transfered frogs don't breed for a period of time. Sometimes frogs don't breed until the minute the go to someone else.

There are very few absolutes in this hobby. Lots of trial and error and supposition though 

Give it some more time and keep in contact with the previous owner to update them. If people have problems with frogs that I owned, I try really hard to get them a good result.


----------



## adrian72 (Mar 5, 2008)

I was going to say two males, I have two females that I was told were a prob pair when I bought them. I'll trade you 80)


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Mystery solved. I've got two males.
Just saw the "female" calling tonight.


----------

